# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu: Long Hải - Minh Đạm 2 ngày 995.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

VŨNG TÀU BIỂN XANH
 (02 ngày - 01 đêm)




*Ngày 1: Tp.HCM – Biển Xanh Long Hải*
*Sáng :* 06h00  Xe và hướng dẫn công ty du lịch Gia Hy đón khách tại điểm hẹn. Khởi hành đi khu du lịch sinh thái biển Long Hải. trên đường đi, Quý khách cùng hướng dẫn tham gia các chương trình đố vui có thưởng , thi hát karaoke, tìm người yêu ….Đến Long Hải Quý khách  nhận phòng ổn định chổ nghỉ, tắm biển tự do . Dùng cơm trưa  tại nhà Hàng Hoa Sứ .
* Chiều:* Tắm biển tự do , tham gia chương trình “ Ngày hội Biển Khơi “ với các chương trình game vui nhộn độc đáo, Những phần thưởng bất ngờ dành cho Quý khách may mắn – Quý khách nghỉ ngơi, dùng cơm chiều .
*Tối:* Tham gia chương trình lửa trại  đầy ấn tượng của  du ịch Gia Hy

*Ngày 2:  Biển Long Hải – Căn cứ Minh Đạm – Hồ Chí Minh*
*Sáng:* Dùng điểm tâm. Xe đưa du khách đến căn cứ Minh Đạm – tham quan  núi Châu Viên - Chiến Khu Minh Đạm, ngắm biển Phước Hải từ trên cao. Đoàn đi tham quan hang Huyện Ủy, Nhà Truyền Thống, Hang Quân Y, Bạch Vân Điện, Chùa Hòn Một (Linh Quan Tịnh Xá). Chiêm ngưỡng dốc Hoa Anh Đào. Trở về tắm biển Long Hải tự do. Dùng cơm trưa –nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Làm thủ tục trả phòng. Đòan khởi hành tham quan Dinh Cô, nghe kể chuyện truyền thuyết về một người con gái tên Lê Thị Hồng hay còn gọi là Cô, tiếp tục ghé chùa Khỉ.
 Đoàn khởi hành về Tp.HCM. Trên đường dừng chân mua sắm qùa lưu niệm và đồ đặc sản tại cửa hàng bò sữa Long Thành.
 Tiếp tục lộ trình về đến TP.HCM. Xe và hướng dẫn trả khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại. 

Để xem thêm tour 2 ngày với giá trọn gói rất hấp dẫn xin mời tới thăm trang web của chúng tôi tại Link :2 Ng

*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*
_(Đơn vị : Nghìn đồng)_

*Tiêu chuẩn*
*Từ 2-12 khách*
*15 – 24 khách*
*25-31 khách*
*32 – 42 khách*
*Trên 42 khách*

*Du l**ịch*
2.875
1.569
1.247
1.095
995

Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần

Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu

Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)

Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách

Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ




*GIÁ TUOR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* Xe 4, 7, 9, 16, 35, 45 chỗ đời mới, ti vi, băng đôi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
*Khách sạn:*
Khách sạn: Mini, 01 sao, 02 sao, 03 sao, 04 sao hoặc tương đương
 Resort: 3 - 4 Sao hoặc tương đương.
 Tiện nghi trong phòng: tivi, hệ thống nước nóng. . . vệ sinh khép kín .Phòng từ 02, 04 khách, Đầy đủ tiện nghi gần chợ và trung tâm thành phố Hoặc các khách sạn khác tương đương
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn:
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh. Ăn sáng ngày 02 nếu chọn 3 và 4 sao ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng Khu Resort.
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất , Tiệc 120.000đ/xuất.
 Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 ->07 , thực đơn phong phú , đa dạng
*Hướng dẫn viên**:* Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:* Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, 02 chai nước tinh khiết 0.5l /ngày/người. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò chơi trên xe và sân khấu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.

*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
 Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
 Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có), 
 THUẾ VAT 10%.

 MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
 Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.3440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

mùa hè tới rồi, đi du lịch nào  :Wink:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi Vũng Tàu tắm biến, thưởng thức không khí trong lành và yên bình của Vũng tàu  :Wink:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Xuống Vũng Tàu tránh nóng  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Welcome:  Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:  :Boat:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Welcome:  Đi chơi thôi, chứ mấy ngày nay nóng tới 40 độ kìa  :Drinks:  :Boat:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi tour vũng tàu với giá cả hợp lý nhất, chương tình tour hay nhất, liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Long Hải - Minh Đạm, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Long Hải - Minh Đạm, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vũng  Tàu - Long Hải - Minh Đạm, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên tổ chức Tour  trọn gói, thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách, Tư vấn Tour miễn  phí, liên hệ số điện thoại 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để nhận tham khảo về  dịch vụ*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè giá rẻ, vui lòng  liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ cũng như  chương trình tour. Hotline  0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế  tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại   0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn làm hài lòng Quý khách  hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ du lịch miễn phí, liên hệ 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu - Long Hải 2 ngày giá cả  phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Long Hải - Minh Đạm  ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia  Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms   Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour  du lịch Vũng Tàu, giá cả ưu đãi, chương trình hấp dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch  Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn mễn phí về dịch vụ. Hotline 0903 914 652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Vũng Tàu, Long Hải, Minh Đạm 2 ngày, giá cả hợp lý, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Vũng Tàu -  Long Hải 2 ngày, giá cả phải  chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652  Ms Minh để được tư vấn miễn phí hoàn toàn về dịch vụ.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Long Hải 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Long Hải - Minh Đạm, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 khởi hành hàng ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ tour miễn phí cho khách hàng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 khởi hành hàng ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ tour miễn phí cho khách hàng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu - Long Hải Minh Đạm 2 ngày với chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả ưu đãi, xây dựng dịch vụ đẳng cấp. Luôn tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí cho Quý khách có nhu cầu. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy qua số điện thoại nóng 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Long Hải - Minh Đạm 2 ngày, chương  trình  cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý   khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy   0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## mhlinh

chúc cho Du Lịch Gia Hy đắt hàng như du lich thai lan nha

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Long Hải - Vũng Tàu 2 ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu - Long Hải - Minh Đạm 2 ngày với giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ cao cấp, liên tục đổi mới và  nâng cấp theo yêu cầu của  khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ Tour miễn phí.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 để có được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu - Long Hải - Minh Đạm giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Long Hải - Minh Đạm 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu - Long Hải - Minh Đạm 2 ngày , khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu - Long Hải - Minh Đạm 2 ngày, khởi hành thường xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tết Âm  lịch với dịch vụ cao cấp, giá hấp dẫn. Liên hệ sớm với Du lịch Gia Hy  để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất với giá rẻ nhất. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 -  0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)

*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Vũng Tàu, Long Hải với chất lượng Tour đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè 2013, nhiều chương  trình tour hấp dẫn, thú vị, tour thiết kế theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.  Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi từ ngay hôm nay để có được tour du lịch như ý  muốn.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi thôi, chứ mấy ngày nay nóng tới 40 độ kìa  :Drinks:  :Boat:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Xuống Vũng Tàu tránh nóng  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Xuống Vũng Tàu tránh nóng  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Xuống Vũng Tàu tránh nóng  :Big Grin:

----------

